# En World Game of Death #2 - Part 3



## Macbrea (Mar 14, 2002)

Ok, I have started a new thread as I do not wish for the threads to go over 200 posts in length. 


As it stands now.

Setup:

http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GoD2Round0.html

Round 1:

http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GoD2Round1.html

Round 2:

http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round2.html

Round 3:
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round3.html

Round 4:
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round4.html

Round 5:
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round5.html

Round 6:
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round6.html

Round 7:
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round7.html

Round 8:
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round8.html

Round 9:
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round9.html

Round 10:
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round10.html

Round 11:
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round11.html

Round 12:
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round12.html

Round 13:
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round13.html


Ok, at this point its Dondarrians turn, I will post it in a minute.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 14, 2002)

Round 13 action:

Dondarrian reaches into his pouch and seems to wait for something to occur.

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round13.html

End of round 13!

Turn belongs to Kanyano.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 14, 2002)

Round 14 action:

Kanyano snatchs an object off his belt and throws it across the arena. It hits the wall to the south of Single malt and bounces off it toward the other wall. Reaching the other wall it skips to the ground at Single malts feet.  It hisses a second then explodes under the heat of the wall of fire.
(Roll: 13  Miss: 11 ft. deviation straight back, Hits wall, Deviates opposite direction....finally ends in square. Reflex save:22 Damage: 5)

Varus taps the stone block near the corner a few times testing for weak points. 


Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round14.html

Turn belongs to Garion!


----------



## Number47 (Mar 14, 2002)

I just got this bizarre idea that Varus is studying the stone block and is getting ready to assassinate it!


----------



## Agladan (Mar 14, 2002)

Guess that Kanyano "Osama bin Jordan" got a bit lucky with all the flipperlike bouncing of that bomb he threw. But then Single Malt "the Whiskey Who Dwells In Walls of Fire" had some luck in making the save.

Kanyano:"Come on then Vilhelm! Dondarrian and I will throw a party just for you!"

The commentator voice: Are the Killing Machine aspiring to get another title - Ratcatcher Vilhelm from Hameln?


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 14, 2002)

Agladan said:
			
		

> *Kanyano:"Come on then Vilhelm! Dondarrian and I will throw a party just for you!"
> 
> The commentator voice: Are the Killing Machine aspiring to get another title - Ratcatcher Vilhelm from Hameln? *




Alright a party!!!  You guys bring the booze, I'll bring the chips, dips, and Killing Machines!!

And I'd prefer Ratslayer to Ratcatcher, afterall what would I do with you when I caught you?!?

TTFN


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 15, 2002)

Round 13 action:

Garion moves about very quietly!

Map is the same as above. 


Turn belongs to Single Malt.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 18, 2002)

Round 14 action: 

Single malt opens a potion and guzzles it down. (Health +17)

Map is the same as above.


Turn belongs to Vilhelm


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 18, 2002)

Round 14 action:

There is a puff of sand as someone runs across the area to the south of the Mord's wall toward the wall of fire.
Suddenly, there is a crackling of fire as something passes through the wall of fire. 
Single malt is hit solidly by a bastard sword.

(Roll: 30 Concealment: 4% (miss) Blind fighting: 69% (hit) Damage: 24)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round14.html

Turn belongs to Dondarrian.


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 18, 2002)

Sorry old chap, but you didn't heal more than I could do in one swing!  But atleast your God is still denying me my criticals!!!!

Perhaps you'ld kindly step to the East so I can see you properly?

No?  Well atleast it will be even...


Grrrr, I have yet to crit Single Malt, the Dice have forsaken me!!!


TTFN


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 18, 2002)

Round 14 Action:

Dondarrian glances about the area looking for any of the hidden foes the run about the arena. 


Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round14.html

End of Round 14!

The fire burns further through the web.

Turn belongs to Kanyano


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 19, 2002)

Round 15 Action:

Kanyano reaches into a pouch and applies a salve to himself. Then hands something to Dondarrian.  (Health +5)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round15.html

Round belongs to Varus


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 19, 2002)

Round 15 action:

Varus taps on the ceiling and all the squares around him.


Map is the same as above

Turn belongs to Garion!


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 20, 2002)

Round 15 action:

Garion remains very silent.

Map is the same as above.

Turn belongs to Single Malt!


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 20, 2002)

Round 15 action:

Single Malt takes a step out of the center of the wall of fire toward the west. Then gestures and a glowing portal appears, immediately he steps forward and it closes around him.   He doesn't appear anywhere in he arena. 



Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round15.html

Turn belongs to Vilhelm!


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 20, 2002)

Round 15 action:

Vilhelm moves about and drinks a potion.


Map is the same.

Turn belongs to Dondarrian!


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 21, 2002)

Round 15 Action:

Dondarrian applies some salve to Kanyano. (Health +8)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round15.html

End of round 15!

The Fire burns on.

Turn belongs to Kanyano.


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 21, 2002)

Uh, guys if you need to start lubing each other up... GET A ROOM!

Hehehehe

TTFN


----------



## Agladan (Mar 21, 2002)

Heh! 

I think "Healing Salve" is more like Plastic Padding - goo for plugging wounds. Holes plugged up with solidifying goo don't really get me going. It is simply not as conductive to carnal pleasures as slippery substances...


----------



## kitoy (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey, none of that!   Macbrea forgot to mention the part where I hold my nose before applying ointment to the rat-man!


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 21, 2002)

Round 16 action:

Kanyano applies more salve to himself. (+7 health)

Varus slings his scythe to his back. Then hops down and starts digging his way underneath the wall of force in the sand.


Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round16.html

Round belongs to Garion!


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 22, 2002)

Round 16 action:


Garion is deathly silent. 

Single Malt drinks a potion on the astral plane. (+7 health)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round16.html

Turn belongs to Vilhelm!


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 22, 2002)

Round 16 Action:

The voice of Vilhelm is heard cast a spell directly over Meme's corpse then he moves. 

Map is same as above.

Turn belongs to Dondarrian.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 24, 2002)

Round 16 action:

Dondarrian moves out from his position and drags Dabbil's body back into the antimagic field. 

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round16.html

The fire burns on.

End of turn 16.
Beginning of Turn 17.

Turn belongs to Kanyano


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 25, 2002)

Round 17 action:

Kanyano sniffs the air. Then he picks up his short swords and sheaths them.

Varus continues to dig his way under the wall.

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round17.html

Turn belongs go Garion.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 26, 2002)

Turn 17 action:

Garion remains very still.

Single malt drinks another potion. (Health +6)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round17.html

Turn belongs to Vilhelm.


----------



## clockworkjoe (Mar 26, 2002)

Boy, what a boring fight this has turned out to be. Maybe Macbrea should just process 10 rounds at a time to speed up everyone waiting for various spells to end.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 26, 2002)

I am not too worried about it. I am sure that it will pick back up some when the players can move about alittle more.


Round 17 action:

There is an awful loud clang of metal on stone against the L shaped platform as Vilhelm moves.


Map is the same as above.

Turn belongs to Dondarrian.


----------



## Victim (Mar 26, 2002)

The number of active characters has been depleted by kills or injuries, so things are going slower.  Also, Single Malt just narrowly avoided death, it's almost as if he was killed while he heals up.

I don't even think that Garrion can even do anything.

2 characters have been pinned down for a while because they wanted to make sure the Ghaele didn't pop up and raise Dabbil or go on a rampage.  Soon, they'll be able to move around again, so that should help speed things up.  Varsus is finally escaping his Wall of Force prison.  Single Malt should also be back in few rounds.  So between Vilhem, Single Malt, Varsus, Dondorrian and Kanyano all running around, there will be more active PCs running around then any point besides the first few rounds.  And Garrion has probably looted some nifty items, so she'll ahve some new tricks too.

Besides, I'm sure it's not quite as boring when you're alive.


----------



## Number47 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm just thinking that Single Malt should've memorized/bought some faster healing! This couple hit points a round is going to take forever.


----------



## Agladan (Mar 26, 2002)

I certainly think the fight will get bloodier soon...

Kanyano let the tongue move over his teeth:"They don't seem to have fallen out yet. The rat can still bite!"

Then he sniggers:"Dondarrian, our enemies seem too have faded out. What do you say - shall we cut them open a bit just to make them more visible?

Actually, what I have missed the most is the insults and the sniggering innuendo. But it would be nice to have sombody to whack...


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 27, 2002)

Ok, lets get this moving.

Round 17 action:

Dondarrian rummages around on Dabbil's corpse and grabs a scroll case, a couple of pieces of jewelry and a rapier.

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round17.html

The fire burns out.

A corpse appears from the ether!

Round 18 action: 

Kanyano tugs his harpoon out of the corpse and ties the rope about his waist. He seems to be sniffing the air for something.

Varus continues to dig his way out from under the wall.

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round18.html

Turn belongs to Garion!


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 27, 2002)

I am not too worried at the moment about the speed of the combat as I am sure about round 19 or 20 that two of the people will be freed up to move about alittle. 

Varus is kind of stuck at the moment and won't be out until round 40.  That is calculated off digging your way out of earth in MoP. 

Single malt's problem is will he arrive back in the arena? According to the action he did he will arrive somewhere randomly within 100 ft of his current location.  Waterdeep is known for its underground dungeons below the city and its sprawling streets.  He may have effectly taken himself completely out of the fight.

Macbrea


----------



## Number47 (Mar 27, 2002)

Minor correction for you:

PHB pg. 157, when a summoned creature leaves, all spells and effects created by it end.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 27, 2002)

Hmm, this might get very interesting soon then. Will have to check that to make sure....but we might have two rats on the loose.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 27, 2002)

Round 18 action:

Garion is very silent!

Single malt drinks another potion! (health +7)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round18.html

Turn belongs to Vilhelm!


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 28, 2002)

Round 18 action:

Vilhelm stays very still at his location.

Map is the same.

Turn belongs to Dondarrian.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 28, 2002)

Round 18 action:

Dondarrian puts on a couple of rings and an amulet. Then ties on a half cloak.  He grins then rips the scrolls in half!

End of round 18.


Beginning of round 19.

Turn belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## kitoy (Mar 28, 2002)

Heh, so much for those pesky arcane spells!


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 28, 2002)

Round 19 action:

Kanyano seems to wait for something to occur!

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round19.html

Turn belongs to Varus!


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 28, 2002)

Round 19 action:

Varus straights up and seems to wait for something. 

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round19.html

Turn belongs to Garion!


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 28, 2002)

Round 19 action: 

Garion is very silent.

Single malt drinks another potion. (+7 health)

The wall of force falls.

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round19.html

Turn belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## Conaill (Mar 28, 2002)

Woohoo!


----------



## Number47 (Mar 29, 2002)

Umm, why does the wall of force fall? The Ghaele started in round 3, lasts 18 rounds.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 31, 2002)

Hmm, my math is off...


Ah, well, I am letting it drop. Sorry, but at this point it isn't particularly doing much besides slowing up the game.  No player is actively doing anything.  I could just jump to round 21 with the actions have been given to me and not have effected a thing. 

If a player has a complaint with it please state so before we go on. I can run through the next 2 rounds at the same pace we have been running without a problem.  They would include probably:

Varus digging. Kanyano waiting for that last couple of rounds to go by, Garion trying not to be heard,  Vilhelm not being able to hear, Single malt being two more rounds of healing (which he will get even if there is a wall or not).   The only person I don't have a clue what he is doing in the next 2 rounds is Dondarrian. 

So, I will let my players decide. Do you want me to put back up the wall or not. 

Macbrea


----------



## kitoy (Mar 31, 2002)

Let it fall.  Let's get this thing going.


----------



## Agladan (Apr 1, 2002)

Macbrea, I don't think you were wrong in your calculations of when the Wall of Force should fall. It was likely a Summon Monster IX spell written at a caster lvl of 17 by a wizard, not at lvl 18 by a sorceror. Anyway arcane scrolls can be read by an arcane spellcaster using either intelligence (for wizards) or charisma (for sorcerors), so there is no reason for having it scribed by a sorceror in the first place (if I am not mistaken). A scroll written at higher lvl should have cost more (which I have no idea if Dabbil paid) and furthermore would not have been allowed by your own rules, as it can not be found in any of the sources (right?).
Anyway, the Ghaele appeared and acted on round 3 and thus should disappear after his initiative and action 16 rounds later, as the spell expires after 17 rounds.

I sorry that I have been this late in posting my action, but it is Easter and I have not been able to spend much time at the computer. I'm sending it right after this reply.


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 1, 2002)

Yes, I think your technically correct. 3-19 is 17 rounds of action. 


By the rules the best he could have gotten scribed is a spell that is cast by a 17th level caster. 

So, therefor it would have to be correct.

Sorry, I knew I was going to be away from my computer most of Easter.  So, will have Kanyano's turn posted in a minute.


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 1, 2002)

Ok, This might get confusing. 


Round 19 action:

Kanyano starts to move and jumps over the pit to the L shaped platform.   He isn't quite done moving at this point but some information is needed from both Kanyano and Garion.


Telepathic phrase needed from Garion.

Rest of turn needed from Kanyano.

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round19.html


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 2, 2002)

Hmm, I let 24 hours go by waiting on a readied action. Guess I will have to let the game move on at this point. 


Round 19 action:

Kanyano lands on the opposite ledge and rolls next to Vilhelm. 
Vilhelm swings his sword Strikes Kanyano solidly as he arrives at that point suddenly a Human appears in thin air 10ft to his left and falls. 
Kanyano finishes his roll off the ledge and sticks Garion with his harpoon.
Kanyano drops the harpoon from his hands, its rope still tied around his waste, and quickdraws his shortswords.

(Tumble Kanyano: 14 (provokes AoO); Vilhelm Roll: 36*(confirm) Damage: 29; Fall Garion: 3 damage - 3 stoneskin; Tumble Kanyano: 14 Jump check: 21 no damage; Strike From Kanyano vs Garion: 16 Damage: 12 Reflex save vs Harpoon: 11 (Failed)) 

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round19.html

Turn belongs to Varus!


----------



## green slime (Apr 2, 2002)

Vilhelm continues to get lucky with those criticals...


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 2, 2002)

His odds of critting are pretty high.


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 2, 2002)

Round 19 action: 

Varus finally released from his prison strides forward pulling his scythe off his back.  About half way through his walk he plucks a gem from his necklace and throws it onto the platform with Dondarrian. There is a huge explosion but Dondarrians protective spells seemed to have absorbed all the magic flames. 

(Save roll: 21 Effect: save for half 18 reduced by 18 for protection from fire)


Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round19.html

Turn belongs to Vilhelm!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 2, 2002)

Round 19 action:


Vilhelm jumps down and moves back toward Garion and Kanyano. With a mighty swing he slices deep into Garion. 
(Roll: 17 Damage: 25)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round19.html

Turn belongs to Dondarrian!


----------



## clockworkjoe (Apr 2, 2002)

Wait, I thought the celestial summoned was merely suppressed and would reappear the instant kanyano moved. Am I wrong or what happened to the celestial?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 3, 2002)

Celestial's duration went poof!  Oh well, my readied action wouldn't make much of a difference I guess, but I was caught up with Edena ranting in the IR and forgot to check back , anyhows, before I decide on my action what are the rules on a harpoon?

Edit-That is, if I'm not dead


----------



## Agladan (Apr 3, 2002)

Some information from S&F concerning harpoons:
If the attack is succesfull the harpoon may lodge in the victim if the victim fails a Reflex saving throw against a DC equal to 10 + the damage inflicted. The harpooned creature moves at only half speed and cannot charge or run. If I control the rope by succeding at an opposed Strength check the harpooned creature may only move within the limits that the rope allows. (I stated that I would tie the rope around me so that the harpoon could not be moved further away from me than 5', but Macbrea declared that the harpoon cannot be wielded if it is tied this close, allowing Garion to get 10' away.) If the harpooned creature attempts to cast a spell it must succed at a Concentration check (DC 15) or fail, losing the spell.
The harpooned creature can pull the harpoon from its wound if it has two free hands by taking a full round action to do so, but in so doing inflicts damage on itself equal to the initial damage the hapoon caused.
Macbrea ruled that ripping out a harpoon will not cause AoO.

"I," grins the ratman wickedly "am Kanyano the Killer!"


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 3, 2002)

Those are the rules as the book has them. 


Round 19 action:

Dondarrian flies over to where the action is taking place but doesn't seem to want know wether to enter or not.  He activates his divine might just in case he can help his friend. 


Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round19.html

End of turn 19!

Turn belongs to Garion!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 4, 2002)

Death in the arena!

Round 20 action:

Garion steps to the east alittle away from Vilhelm's bastardsword then with both hands pulls the harpoon out. She has hold of it in both her hands at the moment.  (Health -12)

Single malt drinks another potion. (+6 health)

In a flurry of blows Kanyano  hits Garion four times, one of those times appears to have been after Garion had already lost consciousness.
He then takes a step away from Vilhelm, who winks out.
(Roll: 16, 29, 22 Damage: 24 Garion collapses at this point. Roll: 19 Damage: 11 Killing Garion)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round20.html

Turn belongs to Varus!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 4, 2002)

Ah well, that's the way the cookie crumbles


----------



## Agladan (Apr 4, 2002)

And then there were only five...

Without Garion around there is not even a little pixie female to tempt us into submission... and considerably less magic!

"Now, who's next?" Kanyano growls "Perhaps you Vilhelm?" and flicks off a spray of still warm blood from one of his blades in the general direction of the lucky Killing Machine.


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 5, 2002)

Sorry, got caught up in work yesterday. Odd. 


Round 20 action:

Varus stride forward at a good pace across the northern side of the map. 

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round20.html

Turn belongs to Vilhelm!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Macbrea (Apr 5, 2002)

That is funny.


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 5, 2002)

Round 20 action: 

There is a russle of paper and suddenly it appears and falls to the ground were Vilhelm used to be.  He has gone back to the ether!

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round20.html

Turn belongs to Dondarrian!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 8, 2002)

Ok, sorry for the delay this weekend.  I went to an event and was not around a computer all weekend.

On a lighter note I discovered alcholic cider should never be drunk out of a brass cup.       Brass poisoning sucks.

Round 20 action:

Dondarrian moves around Kanyano and begins looting Garions corpse of useful items.

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round20.html

End of Round 20!

Round 21 action:

Single Malt drinks yet another potion! (health +8)

Kanyano snatches up his harpoon and sticks it under his left arm tumbles past Dondarrian goes about to the south side of the large platform.  As he passes the wall of fire it drops temperarily and then comes back up.  He ducks into a shadow at near the end of his movement. 

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round21.html

Turn belongs to Varus!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 9, 2002)

Round 21 action: 

Varus strides forward. The wall of fire goes out as his field touchs it.  

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round21.html

Turn belongs to Vilhelm!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 10, 2002)

Round 21 action:

Vilhelm moves about in the ether. 

Map: Same as above

Turn belongs to Dondarrian!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 11, 2002)

Round 21 action:

Dondarrian flies over to the stairway. He looks around and cusses the elf that fled. 

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round21.html

End of turn 21!

Beginning of Turn 22

Round 22 action:

Single malt quickly casts a healing spell. Then quickly casts another! (health +41)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round22.html

Turn belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 11, 2002)

Round 22 action:

Kanyano sneaks about, while rearranging his weapondry.

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round22.html

Turn belongs to Varus!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 11, 2002)

Round 22 action:

Snorting in disgust, Varus slings his scythe onto his back then walks up the stairs while drawing his longbow out to use.

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round22.html

Turn belongs to Vilhelm!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 14, 2002)

Round 22 Action:

Vilhelm catches his breath and refocuses his concentration.

Map: Same as before

Turn belongs to Dondarrian.


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 15, 2002)

Round 22 action:

Dondarrian flies over next to the pool and takes a longbow and arrows from Dr. Midnight!

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round22.html

End of round 22.

Round 23 action:

Vilhelm seem to wait for something to happen!

Single malt drinks a potion! (Health +17) 

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round23.html

Turn belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 15, 2002)

Round 22 action:

Kanyano leans out from the shadows (From Square I4) and loots a few small items off of Verdin's body.  Then picks up a potion belt from the dead elves left hand.  He then move back into his hiding place. 

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round22.html

Turn belongs to Varus!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 16, 2002)

Round 23 action:

Varus fires two arrows at Dondarrian and hits! Dondarrian reaches up to grab the arrows out of him and suddenly finds he cannot move!
(Ranged touch attack Roll: 30, Regular attack:  28 Will Save: 16 Effect: Held! Damage: 7 Normal damage, 1 force damage for a total: 8 damage)

Dondarrian is held perfectly still and is unable to react.


Map:  http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round23.html

End of Round 23!

Round now belongs to Vilhelm!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 17, 2002)

Round 24 action: 

Suddenly, Vilhelm appears from out of the stairwell and swings his bastard sword at someone and hitting them in the shadows.
(Roll: 27 Damage: 19)

Single Malt rubs his hands together.

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round24.html

Turn belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 17, 2002)

Round 24 action:

Kanyano in a burst of speed tumbles past Vilhelm and up the stairs.  Then standing on his feet he jumps down off the ledge next to Dondarrian. Kanyano shouts, "I am not stopping, so you better move!"   Dondarrian suddenly able to move dives through the blue glowing wall in order to get all harmful spells off of him. There is a bit of sparkling as some of the items he had been carrying die in a brilliant sparkling of energy release.  Kanyano moves up the stairs and hops off the northern side of the platform, landing solidly on the ground. 

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round24.html

Turn belongs to Varus!


DM's Note: Kanyano made all of his skill checks except the last jump check.  I didn't allow him to use tumbling on the jumps down from either of the two ledges that he made as he had already tumbled 15 ft at the beginning of his movement and couldn't reduce a fall because he lacked the ability to tumble further. I did allow him to jump in both cases as the action of jumping down was his intent.


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 18, 2002)

GAARRRRRR!

I would roll a one for damage.  Curse those electronic dice of yours Macbrea!

Also Macbrea that should be -6 subdual as he did _purposely_ jump.  DMG 1121  "If a character deliberately jumps instead merely slipping or falling, the damage is the same but the first 1d6 is subdual damage."

It goes on to state that _making_ the jump check allows the character to avoid the 1st 10' worth of damage _and_ convert the 2nd 10' into subdual.

TTFN

Editted for speeling and to add _italics_


----------



## Agladan (Apr 18, 2002)

I did not think you would be the one to complain of how the dice rolls, Evileeyore. Considering you have had the magnificient luck to get a critical more than one time out of four, I believe. Though I do agree that the PCGen randomiser seem to like extremes.


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 18, 2002)

Ok, Noted that the distance moved was 10ft instead of 15ft for the first tumble. I will allow one tumble check to be done.  Which will reduce the subdual for the fall. 


Round 24 action:

Varus rushes forward drawing an arrow from his quiver. Along his path he jumps a small gap between the east platform and the north platform. Coming to a halt at the edge he fires the arrow into the ground next to Kanyano.
(Roll: 17 Effect: Miss)

Map:  http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round24.html

End of turn 24!

Turn belongs to Vilhelm!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 18, 2002)

Agladan said:
			
		

> *I did not think you would be the one to complain of how the dice rolls, Evileeyore. Considering you have had the magnificient luck to get a critical more than one time out of four, I believe. Though I do agree that the PCGen randomiser seem to like extremes. *





When someone crits on a 15 to 20. I would suspect that they should crit 1 time out of 4. Viewing that is 30% chance of critting.


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 18, 2002)

Round 25 action:

Vilhelm moves about in the ether.

Single malt twiddles his thumbs.

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round25.html

Turn belongs to Dondarrian.


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 19, 2002)

Round 25 action:

Dondarrian flies over to the north wall and steps next to Kanyano.  He seems to be waiting for something.

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round25.html

Turn belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 19, 2002)

Round 25 action:

Kanyano snorts a second and the eminating field about him cesses. Dondarrian quickly touches Kanyano and says a prayer. (+20 health)  Then Kanyano moves over to the top of the stairways of the east platform. 

Map:  http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round25.html

Turn belongs to Varus!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 19, 2002)

Round 25 action:

Varus turns toward Kanyano and fires off two arrows. The second arrow turns into a beam of light. Both arrows miss Kanyano. 
(Roll: 21, 14 Effect: two Misses)

Map:  http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round25.html

End of round 25!

Turn belongs to Vilhelm.


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 22, 2002)

Round 26 action:

Vilhelm catchs his breath a moment. 

Single malt stands about on the astral plane.

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round26.html

Turn belongs to Dondarrian!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 23, 2002)

Round 26 action:

Dropping his bow and drawing his longsword, Dondarrian flies over to the platform and walks upto Varus. Swinging at him he takes a little chunk out of the rats left ear. 
(Roll: 31 Damage: 10)

Vilhelm moves about the ether.

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round26.html

Turn belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 24, 2002)

Round 26 action:

Kanyano drinks a potion and floats out to the corner, up near the ceiling.  

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round26.html


Round belongs to Varus!


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 25, 2002)

Come on people kill some one.   Don't make me come back from my Ethereal Coffee break to show you how its done!

Hehe

TTFN


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 25, 2002)

And then there was 4!

Round 26 action:

Varus drops his bow and quickly slings his scythe off his back. He then takes a mighty swing at Dondarrian and hits. He then steps toward the bars to his south.
(Roll: 31 damage: 21)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round26.html

End of Round 26!

DM Note: Important table for this round!
1-40%    Air above waterdeep!
41%-60%  Streets of Waterdeep!
61%-80%	 The arena.
81%-100% Undermountain.


Beginning of round 27!

Single malt concentrates as second! (Will save: 29 Effect: escaped Roll: 42) Single malt steps out of the astral plane into a dress shop a half a block from the "Bar with no name".
The arch-wizard says, "For leaving the arena Single malt is disqualified!" (Round points reset to point of leaving arena. Points Single Malt:  15)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round27.html

Turn now belongs to Dondarrian!


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 25, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *And then there was 4!
> 
> Single malt concentrates as second! (Will save: 29 Effect: escaped Roll: 42) Single malt steps out of the astral plane into a dress shop a half a block from the "Bar with no name".
> The arch-wizard says, "For leaving the arena Single malt is disqualified!" (Round points reset to point of leaving arena. Points Single Malt:  15)*




Gahh, I was hoping to finish that fight between us Single Malt.  Very well it looks like it will have to wait until the next Game.

Damn and he stole the kill points by not dying by my sword.   GRRRRR!!


----------



## Single Malt (Apr 25, 2002)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Gahh, I was hoping to finish that fight between us Single Malt.  Very well it looks like it will have to wait until the next Game.
> 
> Damn and he stole the kill points by not dying by my sword.   GRRRRR!! *





Yeah, sorry 'bout that. I was afraid something like this would happen, but it doesn't matter much. Would have been screwed on the next round had I not used that astral trick anyway  For what it's worth, Vilhelm, my death/disqualification/whatever was mostly your doing so feel free to add 10 "virtual points" or something to your final score. Had you borrowed me one of those nifty heal-scrolls we could have slugged it out  . Real crowdpleaser I'll wager.

Ah well at least I'm still alive. Tomorrow, I think I'll find someone visible and un-anti-magic'ed and Hold him.......and charm him....and....and....beat him.....just for the hell of it 

May the best man (or rat as it may be) win!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 25, 2002)

Round 27 action:

Dondarrian swings twice at Varus. Striking him, once, solidly in the left shoulder.  The second shot goes wide.
(Roll: 31, 16  Damage: 5)

Map:  http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round27.html

Turn belongs to Vilhelm!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 25, 2002)

Round 27 action:

Vilhelm appears out of the stone floor next to Varus and Dondarrian.
He swings twice at Varus. 

(Roll: 19, 21* Effect: missing twice)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round27.html

Turn belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 25, 2002)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> *Come on people kill some one.   Don't make me come back from my Ethereal Coffee break to show you how its done! *





Mmmm, yes tastes like Crow...

*Looks at Sword in puzzlement, then realizes it must have been switched for a shorter one when he wasn't looking*


Well, thats a wrap.  Okay Varius, when your done laughing give it your best shot, hopefully one of us can hit...


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 26, 2002)

Round 27 action: 

Kanyano moves to on top of the L shaped platform. Tucking his shortword under his arm he snatches a bag from his belt and throws it at Vilhelm! The bag burst in a sloppy splat of glue! It hardens almost instantly sticking Vilhelm to the floor.

(Roll: 31 Save: 14 Effect: Entangled and stuck!)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round27.html

Turn belongs to Varus!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 26, 2002)

And then there was 3!

Round 27 action:

In a mighty swing, Varus brings the scythe in a wide low arch. Bringing the blade through the goo on Vilhelm's legs into his legs, then up into Dondarrian's face. Removing the top of Dondarrian's head. Dondarrian's eyes blink for a moment as they notice they are not attached to his body. The body colapses shortly afterward.

(Damage vs Goo: 17 Effect: Cut  Roll vs Vilhelm:25   Damage vs Vilhelm:18 Roll vs Dondarrian:29*(confirm) Damage vs Dondarrian: 75 Fort save: 23 effect: saved)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round27.html

Turn belongs to Vilhelm!


----------



## Conaill (Apr 26, 2002)

Allright! GO VARUS! 

Blood! Blood! Blood!


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 26, 2002)

Gahhh, Damn you Kanyano!  You got spue all over my Armor!  If this baka-rat didn't just cover me in blood I wup you!

Damn nice hit Varius.  Remind me never fight Ratman with Scythe in the future.

Edit:  Haha all your bad engrish I own!!  Haha Racer X will never catch us now Speed!!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 26, 2002)

Round 28 action: 

Vilhelm with shock on his face. Jumps off the ledge and disappears into the ether as he falls. 

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round28.html

Turn belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 26, 2002)

Well looks like I am off to a 10 minute time out while I let this crap dry off.  Have fun kids.  Hopefully my Etherealness will last that long...

Edit: by my count I've been Ethereal for 8 rounds as of now.  Thats what 48 seconds?   Hmmm, should have plenty of time as Etherealness is a minimum level 11 Cleric caster, so a minimum of 11 minutes duration.  Anyone spot any errors in my logic?  Besides the horid 10 minute wait for the action to resume... once the Rats fight it out for supremacy that is.  I really hope they don't decide to team up at wait for me...


----------



## Mal-2 (Apr 26, 2002)

You know, I just realized that I wasn't the one caught in the tanglefoot bag.  I must have mis-read Macbrea's post.  Oh well, at least I managed to get a crit in 

Mal-2


----------



## clockworkjoe (Apr 26, 2002)

hey is my and my cohorts body still in the arena? Can single malt at least teleport our bodies out of there and raise us?


----------



## Agladan (Apr 27, 2002)

Kanyano looks horrified as his noble friend Dondarrians head comes off and bounces down on the floor. Then he swears and glares at Varus:"You may be a distant relative, but I will get you for this! You just stick around and see!"

Here I go gluing Vilhelm to the ground and you Varus (Mal-2), cuts him loose! And then you try to cut off his legs and succeds in decapitating my ally Dondarrian as you continue in horrific imitation of the Grim Reaper.

I thought it was a strange action, especially as it would have cost Vilhelm at least an attack he could have used against you if you had continued the melee. Now I agree it is simply funny! 

And Evileeyore, I don't really think you are willing to let Vilhelm stay away from the battle that long. Your bloodlust will start to boil when new blood starts flowing yet again.

The Endgame is coming up...


----------



## kitoy (Apr 27, 2002)

*I'm dead!*

Holy cr@p!  I'm dead!  I thought that with only 20+ points of damage, I'd be fine.  Never underestimte a rat with a scythe.  That x3 crit is a monster.  

The 200 limit on the messageboards kept me from seeing this until Saturday morning.  Here I am salivating over my upcoming full attack on varus when, WHAMMO!  There goes my head!

Kanyano, avenge me!


----------



## Agladan (Apr 27, 2002)

Kanyano swears: "Aye, I will avenge you my friend! Or die trying!"


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 29, 2002)

Round 28 action:

Kanyano snatches a bag off his belt and throws it at Varus. The bag splats against the bars and covers them with a white glaze.....that quickly hardens. He then moves alittle toward the east and fiddles with his items.
(Roll: 21 Effect: hits cover) 


Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round28.html

Turn belongs to Varus!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: I'm dead!*



			
				kitoy said:
			
		

> *Holy cr@p!  I'm dead!  I thought that with only 20+ points of damage, I'd be fine.  Never underestimte a rat with a scythe.  That x3 crit is a monster.
> 
> Kanyano, avenge me! *





Yup, scythe is deadly.

Scythe				18 gp	2d4	X4		-		12 lb.	(P&S)


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 29, 2002)

clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> *hey is my and my cohorts body still in the arena? Can single malt at least teleport our bodies out of there and raise us? *





:: chuckle :: Not until the end of the game.  As the arch mage would be a tad annoyed if someone from inside the inn interfered with the game his guests are watching.  


By the way, the archmage glares at the wizard that seems to have lost concentration on his wall of fire.  The wizard shrugs and says, "sorry boss, I am out of walls of fire for the day."


----------



## clockworkjoe (Apr 29, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> :: chuckle :: Not until the end of the game.  As the arch mage would be a tad annoyed if someone from inside the inn interfered with the game his guests are watching.
> ...




No I just wanted to watch the rest of the fight.  And boo the bad guys.


----------



## Agladan (Apr 29, 2002)

You are the very spirit of Meme, clockworkjoe... 

And even though ghostly whispers are chilling to hear - don't let that stop you!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 30, 2002)

Round 28 action:

Varus bends over and scrounges about on Dondarrians corpse. Then stands upright and faces Kanyano.

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round28.html

End of turn 28!

Round 29 action:

Vilhelm moves about and cast a spell at himself in the ether. (Health +6)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round29.html

Turn belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## Macbrea (Apr 30, 2002)

Round 29 action:

Kanyano snatches another item off his belt and throws it at Varus. It misses him and splatters all over the edge of the platform between Kanyano and Varus. With that Kanyano flies to the west side of the large southern platform and hides in its shadow.
(Roll: 14 Effect: Miss)

Map:  http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round29.html

Turn belongs to Varus!


----------



## Macbrea (May 1, 2002)

Round 29 action:

Varus picks up his bow and walks down the stairs to the center of the arena.

End of round 30!

Round 30 action:

Vilhelm cast another spell at himself. (health+9)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round30.html

Turn belongs to Kanyano.


----------



## Macbrea (May 1, 2002)

Round 30 action:

Kanyano pops the top on one of the potions he looted and drinks it down....... :: cough, cough :: something isn't quite right with the favor of that.  ::ack, poisoned :: Then he moves about in the shadows. 

(roll: 18 effect: saved first roll)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round30.html

Turn belongs to Varus!


----------



## Agladan (May 1, 2002)

Kanyano swears silently as he tries not to cough to loudly: "Yack! Darn that old Dr Midninght! What kind of nasty stuff has he cooked up? Not nice to do this to an old ally..."


----------



## Macbrea (May 2, 2002)

Round 30 action:

Varus puts the scythe on his back and waits.

End of round 30!

Round 31 action:

Vilhelm cast a spell on himself. (health +1)

Map: 
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round31.html

Turn belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## Macbrea (May 2, 2002)

Round 31 action:

Kanyano drinks a potion. (Str +4)

Varus applies salve to his wounds. (health +6)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round31.html

End of round 31!

Round 32 action:

Vilhelm cast a spell on himself. (health +1)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round32.html

Turn belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## Macbrea (May 2, 2002)

Round 32 action:

Kanyano drinks a potion and moves about while hidden. (Health +15)

Varus applies more salve to himself. (health +8)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round32.html

End of round 32!

Round 33 action:

Vilhelm cast a spell at himself! (health +1)

http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round33.html

turn belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## Macbrea (May 2, 2002)

Round 33 action:

From between the bars up to the west of Varus flies a small bag. The bag strikes Varus square in the chest and splatters outwards. Glueing him to the floor. Afterwords, Kanyano kneels down at his position.
(Roll: 25 Save roll: 14 Effect entangled, stuck)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round33.html

turn belongs to Varus!


----------



## Macbrea (May 3, 2002)

Round 33 action:

Varus fires two arrows at Kanyano, Both strike him soundly. 
(Roll: 28, 24*(Nat 20 not confirmed) Damage: 16)

Map: 
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round33.html
End of round 33.

Turn belongs to Vilhelm!


----------



## Macbrea (May 3, 2002)

Round 34 action:

From out of the wall to the north of Varus, Vilhelm appears. He swings his bastard sword in a mighty arch and missing wildly.

(Roll: 18 Effect: miss)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round34.html

Turn belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## evileeyore (May 3, 2002)

Alright what the h#ll is up with this.  I am seriously considering throwing in the towel here. 

Gahhhh, must be Karma from getting all those crits earlier...

Lets see, string of crits, string of non-crit hits, string of misses (okay the string is 2 long, but...).

Hmmm, maybe if I return to the Ether and attack nothing for a bit, I'll get these misses out of the system on nothing, then I can come back and crit on whoever is left.

Sounds plausible...


----------



## Number47 (May 3, 2002)

"Human male shopping"

Just noticed this. Laughed my ass off.


----------



## Macbrea (May 7, 2002)

Round 34 action:

Kanyano moves his hands about and chants.  He then casts a spell upon himself. (health +6) After that he flies along the cieling above Vilhelm and drops a mess of marbles on the stairs to the left of him. They bounce about and rattle down the stairs. Some of them land in the sand.  Continuing his travels he ducks down into the east corridor. 


Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round34.html

Turn belongs to Varus!


----------



## Macbrea (May 8, 2002)

Sorry, for the delay. Had a busy day at work yesterday.


Round 34 action:

Varus drops his bow and draws his scythe. In a mighty blow he strikes Vilhelm in the chest.
(Roll: 34 Damage: 15)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round34.html

End of round 34!

Turn belongs to Vilhelm!


----------



## evileeyore (May 8, 2002)

Heh heh, Kanyano's lost his marbles...


----------



## Macbrea (May 8, 2002)

Round 35 action:

Vilhelm swings low catching Varus in the right shin, then brings his blade up high nicking hit the left side of his brow. 
(Roll: 27, 28  Damage:32)

Map:  http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round35.html

Turn belongs to Kanyano.


----------



## green slime (May 10, 2002)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> *Heh heh, Kanyano's lost his marbles... *




LOL


----------



## Macbrea (May 10, 2002)

Round 35 action:


Kanyano does something in the shadows and seems to wait for something to happen.


Map: same as above

Round belongs to Varus!


----------



## Macbrea (May 10, 2002)

Round 35 action:

Varus swings his scythe in a low arch striking Vilhelm in the left leg. Then brings scythe around wildly missing Vilhelm's head. 

(Roll: 24, 9  Damage: 16)

Map:  http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round35.html

End of round 35!

Turn belongs to Vilhelm!


----------



## Macbrea (May 14, 2002)

Hmm, ok, will give Vilhelm til 10:22 to respond to e-mails or he will have to go full defensive.


----------



## Macbrea (May 14, 2002)

Round 36 action:

As Vilhelm swings at Varus, Kanyano charges down the stair and swings at Vilhelm. Vilhelm glances at Kanyano just as he comes down the stairs, but is unable to defend against the incoming harpoon. Kanyano grabs the bars to his right after throwing the harpoon. 

(roll: 32 Damage: 23  Save: 21 Effect: stuck on harpoon)

Vilhelm's swing follows through and is parried by Varus.
(roll: 25 Effect: miss)

Vilhelm's second swing goes directly for Kanyano's left leg cutting a huge swath from the side of it.
(roll:27*(confirm)  Damage:37 )

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round36.html

Turn belongs to Varus!


----------



## Agladan (May 14, 2002)

Kanyano roars out as his harpoon gets stuck deep within the flesh of Vilhelm. His battlecry goes from pleasure to pain as his opponents blade cut deep into his leg in retaliation.

"Pleasure! And pain! That's life!" Kanyano grins...


----------



## Macbrea (May 15, 2002)

Round 36 action:

Varus slices through the goo and steps forward and swings at Vilhelm.  With a solid hit he drives the human into the ground. Vilhelm quickly recovers from the blow and faces both Varus and Kanyano!  
(Vs Goo Damage: 16)
(Vs Vilhelm Roll: 24 Damage: 15) 

Map:  http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round36.html

End of Round 36!

Turn belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## Macbrea (May 16, 2002)

Death in the arena!

Round 37 action: 

Kanayno begins to froth at the mouth, then quickly draws his sword and swings at Vilhelm!
The blow strikes deep into the humans throat and drops him to the ground gurgling for life!
(Roll: 23 Damage: 11) 

The second and third shot go into Varus' head and shoulders! 
(Roll: 27, 30*(confirmed) Damage: 27)

The last swing goes into the rope! Kanyano then steps away and crouches down!
(Damage: 8 Effect: cut)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round37.html

Turn belongs to Varus!




[edited due to damage bonuses calculated incorrectly]


----------



## Conaill (May 16, 2002)

GO RATBOYS!

Now THAT's a Game of Death! Glad all that sneaking about is over with.


----------



## kitoy (May 17, 2002)

*You go!*

Alright Kanyano!  If I can't make it to the end, let's hope my good buddy can finish this thing!


----------



## Agladan (May 17, 2002)

YAY!!! 

Verdin and Dr Midnight - you are avenged!

I have one promise still to fulfill though - sending Varus soul to serve Dondarrian for eternity...

Kanyano, with bloodlust messing up his speech:"Varus! Your blood will soak the sands! Your soul soon serve Dondarrians commands!"

_________________
Rats rule the Arena...


----------



## Macbrea (May 17, 2002)

Round 37 action:

Varus quickly climbs up onto the platform. With a large arching swing Varus swings his glances of the mithril bars with a shower of sparks. 
(climb roll: 16  Swing roll: 24 Effect: strikes cover)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round37.html

End of turn 37.


Turn belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## evileeyore (May 17, 2002)

*Here's Vilhelm!*

Here is the character I used for this Game of Death:

http://www.geocities.com/evileeyore/VilhelmTheCruel.htm

And these were my prepared spells:

Level	Spell
1	Cause Minor Wounds x4
2	Cause Light Wounds x3, True Strike (D)
3	Cause Moderate Wounds x2, Expeditous Retreat (D)


Yup, I was spontaneously casting those Cures...

I am disappointed that I never really got to use the True Strike.  That would have been spectacular with the Power Attack combo.

Oh well, better luck next time.  Atleast I got second place in this one.  Wheeeeee!


----------



## green slime (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Here's Vilhelm!*



			
				evileeyore said:
			
		

> *Here is the character I used for this Game of Death:
> 
> >Snip<
> 
> Oh well, better luck next time.  Atleast I got second place in this one.  Wheeeeee! *




Congratulations on a game well played. You caused a few stirs and certainly took me by surprise. I knew Verdin should have sunk into the sand with his first ethereal movement, but decided nah... What was the chance... besides he had plenty of hp left, or so I thought...

I'll post Verdin after these dudes have finished killing each other.

BTW, not to burst your bubble, but that isn't that place dependant on how much longer the game lasts?


----------



## Macbrea (May 17, 2002)

Round 38 action:

Kanyano drops his shortsword then quickly draws his second harpoon and stabs through the bars at Varus missing him. He then begins to tumble away. Varus takes a quick swing at Kanyano as he leaves missing him badly. Kanyano jumps the gap and turns to face Varus on the stairs of the east platform.

(Kanyano's attack Roll: 22 effect: miss, Varus'attack roll: 10 effect: miss)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round38.html

Turn belongs to Varus.


----------



## evileeyore (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Here's Vilhelm!*



			
				green slime said:
			
		

> *BTW, not to burst your bubble, but that isn't that place dependant on how much longer the game lasts? *




Hmmm, I suppose your right _*if*_ the game lasts ten more rounds _*and*_ Kanyano then dies, he'll pullahead of my by a few points.

I just don't see that happening.  I think that either Varus will get in the killing blow or Kanyano will wear him down from range.  After all he is flying and armed with a bow.


----------



## Johno (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Here's Vilhelm!*



			
				evileeyore said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I just don't see that happening.  I think that either Varus will get in the killing blow or Kanyano will wear him down from range.  After all he is flying and armed with a bow. *




And those ranged attacks could take some time, as those Rats could have a large amount of hp...

Unfortunately The mapsite is off line... 

I'm gearing up to start the next game, Autoplaces for the winner and Macbrea, if he is interested...

(just so you guys what is on the line here...)

I'll start a new thread with the details...


----------



## Macbrea (May 20, 2002)

I am game, give me a set of rules and I will make a guy for it!


Round 38 action:

Varus steps forward and draws a couple of daggers from Dabbil's belt. Then throws one at Kanyano hitting him in the right leg.

(Roll: 24*(not confirmed) Damage: 7) 


Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round38.html

Turn belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## Macbrea (May 21, 2002)

Round 39 action:

Kanyano throws his harpoon at Varus and strikes him in the side. Kanyano still has the rope grasped in his left hand.  He then quickly draws the dagger from his leg and throws it at Varus missing him entirely.
(roll: 24, 14 Damage: 15 Save: 6 effect: harpooned) 

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round39.html

Turn belongs to Varus!


----------



## Macbrea (May 24, 2002)

Round 40 action:

Droping the rope, Kanyano quickly draws his longbow and fires two arrows at Varus. He then steps down the stairs and crouches back down.  One of the arrows hits its mark.
(Roll: 26, 24 Damage: 6 )

Map:  http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round40.html

Turn belongs to Varus!


----------



## clockworkjoe (May 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Here's Vilhelm!*



			
				Johno said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And those ranged attacks could take some time, as those Rats could have a large amount of hp...
> 
> ...




link to new thread?


----------



## Number47 (May 26, 2002)

Johno really did post a thread with a link and everything, but it got deleted due to board-shuffling. The link to his rules page is http://w1.303.telia.com/~u30308186/Game_of_Death/GoD_3_Notification.htm


----------



## Johno (May 28, 2002)

Hello indeed. Clockworkjoe, you are in the queue.

The thread for updates, news and sign-ons;
http://test.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13509

Three characters in review already.


----------



## Macbrea (May 29, 2002)

Round 40 action:

Dropping a large number of aquired weapondry on Vilhelm's corpse, Varus waves his hand slightly in the air. Then plucks a stone out of his pocket and releases it.  It starts to float about his head. He then steps down the stair case and crouches. 

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round40.html

End of round 40!

Turn belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## Macbrea (May 29, 2002)

Round 41 action:
Kanyano notices the poison runs its course. 
Kanyano then steps up the stairs and fires two arrows at Varus hitting him once and striking the ground before him once.

(Roll: 31, 22 Damage: 9 , second shot hits cover)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round41.html

Turn belongs to Varus!


----------



## Macbrea (May 29, 2002)

Round 41 action:

Varus slings the bow over his shoulder and snatchs a potion from his potion belt. He quickly drinks it down and steps off the ledge. 

(health +20)

Map:  http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round41.html

End of turn 41!

Turn belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## Macbrea (May 30, 2002)

Round 42 action:

Kanyano snatches a potion off Dr. Midnight's old potion belt. Snarls at its statement of "Health" and drinks it down! (health +17). He then steps down the stairs and scoops up some stuff off one of the halflings body.

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round42.html

Turn belongs to Varus!


----------



## Macbrea (Jun 4, 2002)

Round 42 action:

Varus crouches down and drinks a potion!

(health +18)

Map:  http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round42.html

End of turn 42!

Turn belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## Macbrea (Jun 5, 2002)

Round 43 action:

Kanyano flies over to the top fo the L shaped platform and crouches down.  Then opens the bottle he looted off the halfling and drinks it down. (health +7)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round43.html


Turn belongs to Varus!


----------



## Macbrea (Jun 6, 2002)

Round 43 action:

Varus continues to crouch down next to the fountain. He snatches a potion bottle from his potion belt and drinks it down. (health +22)


Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round43.html

End of your 43!


Turn belongs to Kanayano.


----------



## Macbrea (Jun 7, 2002)

Round 44 action: 

Kanyano scuttles over to the bars and fires two arrows through them at Varus. He hits the fountain once and hits Varus once. 

(Roll: 21, 25  Damage: 10 damage)


Map:  http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round44.html


Turn belongs to Varus!


----------



## Macbrea (Jun 11, 2002)

Round 44 action:

Varus bends over and drinks from the fountain.  In a swirling of magic a scream erupts from Varus and suddenly two extra arms grow from his sides.  He grabs his longbow from his back with them and drops prone behind the fountain. 

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round44.html

End of turn 44!

Turn belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## kitoy (Jun 11, 2002)

Yow, that's gotta hurt!  Two extra arms?  Where did that come from?


----------



## Macbrea (Jun 12, 2002)

Round 45 action:

Kanyano drops his bow, quickly drawing a garrot, steps around the bars and flying to the ground next to Varus from over the southern glowing blue wall. He looks like he is trying to sneak up on Varus in the open and garrot him! Varus rolls over and swings at Kanyano hitting him solidly. Unable to finish his garroting he drops his weapon and quickly draws two shortswords out. 


(Hide failed due to observation. Roll vs Kanyano:29 Damage: 17 Effect:Garrot attack automaticly fails)


Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round45.html

Turn belongs to Varus!


----------



## Macbrea (Jun 12, 2002)

Round 45 action:

Varus leaps to his feet and swings at Kanyano! There is silence in the arena for a second as Kanyano falls to the ground unable to stop the bleeding from his side. Then the crowd goes wild in the tavern above. 

(Roll: 30 Damage: 15 Effect: Brings Kanyano to -7 hps and unconscious)

Map:  http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round45.html


Round 46 action:
Kanyano continues to bleed.
Varus puts his blade to Kanyano's throat and slices his head off.

(CDG Automatic Crit damage: 85 )


End of the match!


----------



## Macbrea (Jun 12, 2002)

Ok, now that we have finished.

Points are as follows

Varus (Nezumi Fighter 6/Weapons master 4)  -   166
Vilhelm the Cruel (Human Fighter 4/Cleric 3/ Planar Champion 3) - 67
Kayano the Killer (Nezumi Rogue3 Barbarian2 Ranger2 Knight of the Middle Circle1 Fighter2) - 66 
Dondarrian (Human Paladin 10) - 27
Garion (Human Enchanter5 Shadow Adept3 Red Wizard2) - 20
Meme (Human Paladin 1/ Sorceror 8) - 20
Single Malt (Human Cleric 9) - 15
Verdin The Vicious (Human cleric 9) - 7
Dr. Midnight (Human Fighter 6/Duelist 4) - 6
Dabbil (Human bard 10) - 4


----------



## Mal-2 (Jun 12, 2002)

Well, that game was quite close.  I expected Kanyano to keep me pinned down in the center area with missle fire as I tried to figure out a way to get to him.  Being both harpooned and entangled by the tanglefoot bag, I was down to 5' of movement, and with -4 to my Dex I had lost the use of quite a few feats.  

Lessons I've learned:  Carry more stuff.  You can never have too many tricks up your sleeve.  There were a couple of times I wished I had a few extra weapons to throw (clubs would have been useful), and few minor alchemical or magical items could have come in handy.

Mal-2
aka Farus the Vile


----------



## Agladan (Jun 12, 2002)

Congratulations to your victory, cousin Varus!!! Well played Mal-2!

It did not end as I had planned! (But that is obvious I guess...)

I should have consulted Macbrea to see if I (Kanyano) could hide along the way to attack Varus with my garrote. Actually, I should have remembered that I would not be able to, as I had asked about a similiar situation before...
If I had been a bit more patient I could have had a greater chance of success by hiding this round and moving up to attack next round - it would at least have me tied for second place with Vilhelm...

I have had great fun during this game and I would like to thank Macbrea for a great job! He has always been swift with replies to my weird questions and has been running the game with speed and flair. Well done!

Also I would like to thank my opponents:
Mal-2 (Varus) for a quick and merciful death despite my unceasing attempts to end his life by any means. How many HP did you really have remaining when you were down -93? One? I almost got you, didn't I?
Evileyeore (Vilhelm the Cruel) for the terror he inspired as he unceasingly followed my blood-trail. You were the character I were most afraid of and I thought you would end up winning the game with your well-made character. That meant you were my primary target too.
Dondarrian (Kitoy) for all the aid you gave me. Alas, we both got to feel the decapitating strike from a scythe.
Garion (Sollir Furryfoot), you had an idea that probably would have worked most excellently if there had been no antimagic fields on the arena to protect the fighters from being dominated by you. I had to find you and defeat you to free my ally Dondarrian from your Domination. I really like your suggestion to Dabbils cohort btw.
Clockworkjoe (Meme), I tried to tempt you into attacking me by taunting you. You kept your cool and your elves really made a lot of trouble for me. It is not every day you get to see a sorceror in plate - I thought you had an interesting concept.
Single Malt (Single Malt), I was wondering how many HP could you have really? Still standing at -99 was impressive. I was almost tempted to leave the Ghaele to rampage just to move up to you with my antimagic field...
Green Slime (Verdin the Vicious), what can I say my friend except that I think you would have won the game if you had gotten a better start. You had the means to become really powerful in all those scrolls you had scribed.
Dr midnight (Dr Midnight), I think you and Varus had an entertaining exchange of insults. Sadly I couldn't help you when you were held though. I think your character would have done wellin the end with mostly fighters about.
Number 47 (Dabbil) you made the most powerful character conceivable and played your recources perfectly except for that you grew powerrful too fast and out in the open. I think you impressed all of us and it looked like you would win the game pretty quick. That made you my prime target, especially since I was the only one immediately able to negat your magical boosts. You really hurt me with those arrows from your allies and the leagacy of the Ghaele you left to plague me was really troublesome. Impressive!

And a last thanks to the spectators - I know there have been a few more than those that have posted their comments.

I hope to get something together so that I will be able to play in Johnos GoD3. I will see some of you there. Bye!


----------



## Macbrea (Jun 12, 2002)

The answer to your question on hps was 103.


----------



## Agladan (Jun 12, 2002)

OK - What have I learned from this GoD then?

Always bring a reach weapon, lots of good healing potions, and lots of tanglefoot bags. Get spring attack feat, power attack and quick-draw. Don't buy useless things (especially items with an effect that is unclear or not checked beforehand with the DM) like a shrinking garrote for over 9000 gp when you can get useful arrows and Necklaces of Fireballs. And get a cohort and lots of followers if you can. That's just a few of the things I immediately come to think of... 

Perhaps the most important thing though: Be patient and your plotting will bear fruit.


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 12, 2002)

Hmmmm, what did I learn... 

Mostly not to stand toe to toe with hardcore fighters when you aren't one yourself.  Then remember to use your prep spells when you have the time... and not after they would be handy (I had a Freedom of Movement scroll that remained unused...).  Lastly to consult the GM well in advance with your wacky ideas to make sure thay will work and not the day before gamestart.  My original plan involved striking from the ethereal with a weapon of force... then I found out you can't cross boundaries in that direction (ethereal to prime...).  Oh well it sure gave Veridan a shock when I hit him im the ether... hehe


Also remember to spend all your money... afterall 2k sitiing in the bank doesn't put a bow in your hands in the arena...  (I was being indecisive with the last bit of my cash and missed the deadline)...


Maybe in the next one I'll try a spellcaster... but I am going to wait for a more normal arena game, these wacky dungeons and other planar arenas are bit too out there for me.


I am glad I made second, but it was very close.  Frankly I was a bit surprised by the waiting game it turned into, but then I think I showed I had little patience for waiting (afterall I had 2 scroll of Etherealness and could have stayed ethereal for the entire combat).

Good game all around.

Mal-2 with Farus (actual spelling, Macbrea mispelled it in the game menu and then it stuck)-- You played a very good game, showing just enough patience.  I originally feared you and Agladen the most.  Thus I tried to take out the 'smaller fish' first.

Agladen with Kanyano--You had alot of surprises up your sleave.  That Tanglefoot bag is a bch... I hadn't given it too much thought in our sitdown games as creatures die so quickly they don't have the time to get it off...  it really interfered with my abilities and in the end cost me the game (well that and the harpoon...)

Single Malt with Single Malt-- Very well played with the D-Door.  too bad it didn't work out as smoothly as it could have.

Number 47 with Dabbil-- good god you grew to power so damn fast... that was your downfall.

Clockworkjoe with Meme-- Very nice use of your cohort and followers.

Green slime with Verdin--Soo close.  If you hadn't tried stepping through my control zone in the ether you would have been a contender.  But then who expcts that Cleric like guy to have levels of Planar Champoin?

Dr. Midnight as Dr. Midnight--Too bad about the Hold Person... you were dishing out some good damage, but in the end I couldn't let a mere follower get the kill for you.  That probably cost me the game, as once I stopped waiting and bidding my time it was on...

Kitoy with Dondarrion-Impressive team work with you and Agladen... Too bad about the scythe...

Sollir Furryfoot with Garion-- Hmmm, I too was planning a mage type, but an evocer.  However I found the spell list and choices a little daunting in the short time I had too prepare (two weeks to read all those spells...).  In the end you showed resilience in the face of insurmountable enemies.


All in a very good game.


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 13, 2002)

hey where is the original GoD thread nowadays?  I looked for it to check my point standings and couldn't find the thread at all.


----------



## clockworkjoe (Jun 13, 2002)

What have I learned? Let's see

Kooky concepts like an armored spellcaster may seem great at 3 AM, but if you want the leanest meanest fighting machine possible, you need to stick with a simple and brutal concept. 

Terrain is a HUGE factor in a game like this. My original plan was to stay around the edges and blast people with 2 bolts a round. But I could never get a good shot due to all the terrain. Plus the small area of the arena favored the up close and personal classes. Although it also made burst dispel magics more effective.

It's better to get perks like fire resistance and what not from spells rather than putting them on armor or weapons. Too expensive. 

Massed missile fire is super effective. 

I should have bought fly and dust of disappearance. 

Bull rushing is seldom a good idea for a caster


----------



## Macbrea (Jun 13, 2002)

Welp, What did I learn from this?


 Limits should be set on what a person can bring into the arena. Example: there where 9 spells of 7th level or above available in the arena. 
 Pcgen sometimes has a wacky random number generator.  It likes to roll series.  (5 15-20s in a row, then 5 1-5s in a row)
 Domination isn't nearly as effective as it would appear if there are a couple of antimagic fields in play.
 20 1st level warriors can evenually cut down a 10th level fighter with bows
 Dr. Midnight in all magic gear shouldn't have charged the rat in full plate armor in an antimagic field.
 If your going to have fighter type find someway to deal with will saves.
[/list=1]


Just my thoughts on it,


----------



## Agladan (Jun 13, 2002)

I managed to find the old GoD thread by editing my old links...

http://test.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=497&perpage=15&pagenumber=12


----------



## Number47 (Jun 13, 2002)

What have I learned?

The first thing you should think about when designing your character is, how am I going to deal with anti-magic?

The best concept in the world will be ruined by impatience.

Buy your followers nice stuff and treat them well, because they can actually kick butt as a group.

Mass haste makes even first-level warrior something to be reckoned with.

No matter how clearly defined the rules seem, tough questions will inevitably crop up.

Bards don't suck.

You don't really need anything outside core rules.


----------



## Gizzard (Jun 14, 2002)

Will people be posting their character sheets somewhere?  I enjoyed the heck out of looking at EvilEeyores concept.


----------



## Johno (Jun 15, 2002)

*Verdan the Vicious*

Verdin the Vicious (9th level cleric, Human Male) 
Stats: 
Str 14, 
Dex 12, 
Con 14, 
Int 10, 
Wis 18, 
Cha 8 

Hit Points: 66 (8+8*5+9*2)	
AC: 21 (touch 11, Flat-footed 20)

Feats: 
Luck of Heroes 
Spellcasting Prodigy (Wis)
Lightning Reflexes 
Discipline 
Scribe Scroll
Weapon Proficiency (Long Sword) 
Weapon Focus (Long Sword) 

Skills:		Total
Climb		-3 
Concentration	+16 
Escape Artist	-4 
Jump		-3 
Listen		+4 
Spellcraft 		+13
Spot		+8 
Knowledge (Aglarond)	2			

BAB: +6/+1

Melee (Hizagkuur Long sword)	
+10/+5 (+6 BAB, +2 Str, +1 mw, +1 wpn focus)	
damage
d8+4 (+2 Str, +1 Electricity, +1 Fire)

Melee (dagger)	
+9/+4 (+6 BAB, +2 Str, +1 mw)	
damage
d4+2

Missile (light crossbow)	
+9/+4 (+6 BAB, +1 Dex, +2 mw)		
d8

Saves		
Fortitude		+11
Reflex		+9
Will		+14

Equipment: 
+1 Full Plate of moderate fortification (17650 gp, 50 lb)
Masterwork buckler (165 gp, 5 lbs)
Hizagkuur longsword (masterwork) (1815 gp, 4 lbs)
Masterwork light crossbow (335 gp, 6 lbs)
50 masterwork crossbow bolts (350 gp, 5 lbs)
Dagger (2 gp, 1 lbs)
Net (20 gp, 10 lbs)
4 Tanglefoot bags (200 gp, 16 lbs)
Cloak of resistance +2 (4000 gp, 1 lbs)
Brooch of Shielding	(1500 gp	-)
Ring of Counterspells (Dispel Magic) (4000 gp, -)
Ring of Featherfall	(2200 gp, -)
Potion of Cat’s Grace (300 gp,	-)
Potion of Fly	(750 gp, -)
=======	========	===
SUBTOTAL 1	33287 gp	98 lbs

Wands and scrolls: 
Wand of Cure Light Wounds	(750 gp)
8 Dispel Magic (9th caster level) (2700 gp, -216 xp)
Endurance	(75 gp, -6 xp)
Bull’s Strength	(75 gp, - 6 xp)
Owl’s Wisdom	(75 gp, -6 xp)
Delay Poison	(75 gp, - 6xp)
2 Deeper Darkness	(375 gp, -30 xp)
2 Meld into Stone	(375 gp, -30 xp)
2 Wind wall	(375 gp, -30 xp)
5 Protection from Elements	(937 gp 5 sp, -75 xp)
Freedom of Movement	(350 gp, -28 xp)
Death Ward	(350 gp, -28 xp)
2 Dismissal (9th caster level)	(900 gp, -56 xp)
2 Magical Vestment, (9th caster level)	(675 gp, -54 xp)
3 Greater Magical Weapon (9th caster level) (1350 gp, -108 xp)
2 Harrier (9th caster level) (900 gp, -72 xp) DotF, page 87
4 Flame Strike (9th caster level) (2250 gp, - 180 xp)
2 Wall of Stone (1125 gp, - 90 xp)
Ethereal Jaunt (562 gp 5 sp, - 45 xp)
2 Hand of Divinity	(37 gp 5 sp, -3 xp)	MoF, page 98
3 Cure Critical Wounds (1050 gp, -84 xp)
Repel Vermin (350 gp, -28 xp)
=======	======
SUBTOTAL 2	15712 gp 5 sp	??
GRAND TOTAL	48999 gp 5 sp


Spells Memorised:COLOR] 

0-level (6, DC 15)
1. Detect Magic
2. Detect Magic
3. Guidance (+1 competence, 1 minute)
4. Read Magic
5. Guidance
6. Light

1st-level (6+d, DC 16)
1. Bless (+1morale bonus, 9 minutes)
2. Divine Favour  (+3 luck bonus, 1 minute)
3. Entropic shield (20% miss, 9 minutes)
4. Obscuring Mist (9 minutes)
5. Protection from Chaos ([+2 deflection AC, +2 resistance saves, vs chaos] prevents domination and summoned creatures from attacking, 9 minutes)
6. Shield of Faith (+3 deflection bonus, 9 minutes)
d. Magic Weapon (+1 enhancement, 9 minutes)

2nd-level (5+d, DC 17)
1. Hold Person (190 ft Will negates, 9 rounds)
2. Hold Person (190 ft Will negates, 9 rounds)
3. Silence (760ft, Will negates, 9 minutes) 
4. Silence (760ft, Will negates, 9 minutes) 
5. Silence (760ft, Will negates, 9 minutes)
d. Spiritual Weapon (190ft, +6/+1 d8, 9rounds)

3rd-level (4+d, DC 18)
1. Dispel Magic (190ft d20+9 vs 11+caster level, ignores SR)
2. Blindness/Deafness (190 ft, Fort, 50% miss, no Dex, +2 to hit, ½ speed, -4 to Str and Dex skills)
3. Remove Blindness/Deafness (Touch)
4. Blindness/Deafness (190 ft, Fort, 50% miss, no Dex, +2 to hit, ½ speed, -4 to Str and Dex skills)
d. Dispel Magic (190ft d20+9 vs 11+caster level, ignores SR)

4th-level (3+d, DC 19)
1. Dimensional Anchor (190ft, touch attack, 9 minutes)
2. Poison (Fort, DC18)
3. Spell Immunity (Enervation, Ice Storm)
d. Divine Power (Fighter BAB, 18 Str, +9 hp, 9 rounds)

5th-level (2+d, DC 20)
1. Ethereal Jaunt (9 rounds)
2. True Seeing (90 minutes)
d. Spell Resistance (SR 21, 9 minutes)

What did I learn? Not packing _Haste_ put a serious cramp in my style. With it, I would have been able to get to my boost phase relatively undisturbed. That you can't take things for granted, and even little mistakes have big consequences.  I knew I should have sunk into the sand, before passing Vilhelm. I should've had an extra scroll of _true seeing_...

My plan for success? Now that would be telling... But perhaps you can suss out how I was to get 30 rounds of undisturbed boosting given the above


----------



## Macbrea (Jun 17, 2002)

Sure, here people go.


Dondarrian :
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/Kitoy_02365/Dondarrian.html

Dabbil and Jessica:
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/N47_20302/Dabbil.html
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/N47_20302/Jessica.html

Single Malt:
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/SingleMalt_09493/Single_Malt.html

Garion:
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/Sollir_Furryfoot_48388/Garion.html

Kanyano: 
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/agladan_89483/Kanyano.html

Meme and Lisa:
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/clockworkjoe_02938/Meme.html
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/clockworkjoe_02938/Lisa.html

Dr. Midnight:
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/drmidnight_02398/DrMidnight2.html

Vilhelm:
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/evileeyore_04920/Vilhelm.html

Verdin: 
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/greenslime_89488/Verdin.html

Varus (Fasur: the real name of the guy I mistyped his name at the start): 
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/mal2_89488/Fasur.html


----------



## Victim (Dec 16, 2002)

bump


----------

